# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  رجلان يتفوقان علي امة

## ماجد احمد

*الدكتور جمال الدين محمد عبدالله الوالي

الدكتور أشرف سيد أحمد الكاردينال

نجحا في تامين معسكرين لفريقيهما

وبقية الأمة التي قوامها اكثر من ثلاثون مليون نسمة....لم ينجح أحد

وفر الرجلان معسكرين مثاليين لفريقيهما..وعجزت كل العمائم الاخري في توفير معسكر لرجال خاضوا الجولة باسم الوطن

لك الله يا منتخبنا الوطني...لكم الله يا صقور الجديان

سأصطرخ واتوجه الي الذين كانت لهم مواقف وأقول

واهاروناه
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
(قَالَ لَوْ أَنَّ لِي بِكُمْ قُوَّةً أَوْ آوِي إِلَىٰ رُكْنٍ شَدِيدٍ (80) )
*

----------

